# Fortunately Unfortunately Game



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Let's start an Fortunately Unfortunately Game thread! In case you don't know how to play, here are the basic rules. I'll start out with sentence and an unfortunate event. Then the next person will say a fortunate event and then someone else will give an unfortunate event. We will go back and forth with fortunately and unfortunately events for as long as we want. 

Starting Sentence-George Szell overslept. 

Unfortunately George Szell was two hours late to rehearsal because he overslept.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Fortunately, the orchestra didn't mind as they had been passing a bong the whole time.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, the bong water was dirtier than the waters of Lake Erie, which bordered Szell's beloved Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fortunately, Szell didn't mind because hey, it's not that much worse than the local water.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, the conductor showed up before Szell could get a smoke in and he would have to do the four hour rehearsal of Brahms' first symphony entirely sober.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Fortunately the orchestra sounded great despite all of the bong and polluted water.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, Szell couldn't believe his ears how well they were playing, and accused them of witchcraft.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Fortunately the Brass Section was able to do some Kung Fu and escape Szell's army of Mozart Clones and they fled to Las Vegas so they can pass some more bong.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Fortunately, with passage of the Witchcraft Act of 1735, Britain's monarchy effected a global policy shift that has since protected musicians who avail themselves of the performance enhancing powers of the Dark Arts ....


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

ooops....MES got in under the gun


----------

